# PX 4 Storm 9mm



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Here is the latest edition to my family:










My slightly used, new to me Beretta Storm

WM


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Now that's one I have shot a few times and I like it a bunch. Hope you enjoyed it because after ThreeReds shoots it you may have to buy another one. She may lay claim to it to add to her collection. Good shooting WM.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Thanks Baldy.

WM


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

Congrat. I took mine to the range today but came nowhere close to your target. They are sweet shooters. I'm happy for.


----------



## Sup'r X (Mar 5, 2009)

*First handgun-*

























. . . 300 rounds target shooting and nothing but confidence-inspiring accuracy out of her. Really like the way she fits my (left)hand.:smt023


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Makes me wish I hadn't sold mine.

:smt022

WM


----------



## dave33 (Mar 13, 2009)

Fine looking weapon!


----------



## falchunt (May 8, 2009)

Just ordered mine last week...I am like a kid in a Candy store that has to wait for gobstoppers to ship


----------



## austin88 (Aug 1, 2009)

wow thats good looking gun im going to have to look into one


----------



## falchunt (May 8, 2009)

You really wouldn't regret checking one of these out. Since my last post I have gotten mine....OOoooh what a sweet piece... :smt033


----------



## The Reaper (Sep 21, 2009)

Ditto. I picked one up a few weeks ago. only 100 rounds through it but going out again this weekend. It's a nice gun.


----------

